

UCB's Robert Reich: Apple isn’t the problem. Wall St big banks are the problem. - Terretta
http://robertreich.org/post/572112065/apple-isnt-the-problem-wall-streets-big-banks-are

======
yanw
I agree, I'm not a fan of Apple's recent actions but it certainly doesn't
warrant government intervention. Same thing applies to the Google/Admob deal
as many have suggested, I'm not sure why the FTC has a hard on for tech
companies.

